# cva eclipse inline 50 cal. smokepole



## dialout

being a bit of a traditionalist, I have never had an inline muzzle loader before. But I came across this one for dang near free. Figured this may be a good time to try out the pellets and sabotted slugs. Or should I just stick with powder and round balls. 


What do you guys use.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

CVA had a recall on muzzleloaders made in certain years. Do a bit of research to make sure your gun does not fall under the recall. If it does you can contact CVA and they will make it right. There is a date range that they had problems with barrels exploding. 

I use loose powder. I find it more accurate. I would not shoot a round ball unless you just can't get your gun to shoot sabots or conical bullets. 
Please remove your breech plug and make sure it is not rusted in place or the threads are not compromised by rust. I am really skeptical on buying used muzzleloaders. You have to rely on the person that you bought it from had taken care of the gun and not put it up without a good cleaning. Check to make sure the rifling is bright and not rusty or pitted. If you have a bright shinny bore you are good to go and should have no trouble getting just about anything to shoot out of it.

Good luck!!

Darin


----------



## dialout

I did read a few places that their early guns had barrel issues, but I think that was partially due to people not following the loading instructions with their loads...but I will definitely look more into that...I have shot blackpowder a lot, and haven't blown one up yet, would suck to start now. It's overall a clean gun there is a little speckeling on the outside but inside is nice and shines.

Edit: for reference to anyone else it looks like guns made in 1995-6 are the ones with barrel issues...so it would be the last 2 digits of their serial number ex. 61-63-xxxxxx-95


----------



## Finger_Mullet

If yours does not fall under the recalled guns I would bang away. I shoot 100 grains of Pyrodex Select. There are several choices to choose from. I have always used it and see no reason to change. Your gun does not have a sealed chamber so you can't use Buckhorn 209. 

I have shot Hornady XTP bullets with success. You should be able to pick them up at Walmart for around $13 for 30. Let us know how it goes.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

pellets all the way. Black powder is measured by volume and not weight, I figure they can measure it better than I can and it's so simple to drop in two pellets and a sabot and bullet and let 'er rip. with the two Thompsons I've had both could make a 3 leaf clover at 100 yards. can't ask to get much more accurate than that. two pellets of 777 and Hornady SST bullets


----------



## 9 rock

dialout said:


> being a bit of a traditionalist, I have never had an inline muzzle loader before. But I came across this one for dang near free. Figured this may be a good time to try out the pellets and sabotted slugs. Or should I just stick with powder and round balls.
> 
> 
> What do you guys use.


Sabots ,,pellets and 209 primers are as good as it gets ,, need to get lube for the breach plug and sabots ,,I usually only shoot twice before cleaning ,, 


9


----------



## dialout

Is the lube something special for the plug? Or is it just plain old anti seize like I use around the garage


----------



## surfchunker

I use Thompson Lube it's more like a white grease, and it's nothing like anti seize. guess you could use it on the breech plug but I wouldn't dare to on a sabot


----------



## NTKG

Some things that i have found useful, some of them may apply to you.

1. Use teflon tape instead of breach plug grease. Makes cleaning a lot simpler, cleaner, and doesn't foul other areas.
2. CLEAN THE FLASH CHANNEL within the breach plug. 209's are dirty... Use your hand and generally most guns are a 5/32th drill bit
3. Using BP subs, most powders are about the same, the only real differential is cleaning, ie Pyrodex vs. T7 vs. White Hots.
4. If you want to shoot loose powder the best avail is Black Horn 209
5. Most BP subs are hydroscopic. The very same thing that allows them to be cleaned with water, make them absorb it. Loads don't stay well in guns, esp given condensation from morning or pm hunts.
6. Don't use Powerbelts, TC shockwaves, or a non bonded bullet if you are pushing at high speeds. You will experience bullet failure as many others r ,doing final sight in each shot is with a clean, and at least cool bore.
8. Bullets in the 250-290 range will shoot best out of that general velocity range. Barnes all copper bullets provide the best terminal ballistics, but do not shoot well out of all guns (they shoot well out of TC's and Knights). The exception being the boat tail bullets, they don't seem to shoot well saboted.
9. 209 primers are not all the same, if i remember correctly the order of hotness is Win209, Fed209a (but weren't as consistent), CCI 209M. In that order, IRCC, the BP sub specific primers weren't hot, maybe thats why they market them as easier to clean.
10. If you use a BP sub and not BH209, you will want to "crack" your breach plug every 5 or so shots. 
11. ALL the BP subs are somewhat corrossive in that they are hydroscopic. Clean after you shoot.
12. Generally if you are using a BP sub, your max usable range for the average shooter will be approx 150, and realistically powder selection or pellets vs. loose doesn't make much of a difference as far as MINUTE OF DEER accuracy.

*** This all changes once you get tired of cleaning, the smoke and not seeing your deer and you go smokeless/custom and start going 2400fps+, or like some others 2700fps+


----------

